# member TBONE,,,,hospital,critical..



## roncoinc (Aug 28, 2013)

In case you were wondering where Tbone,,John went..

Early morning on the 24th Johns wife brought him to the emergency room at the hospital.

they admitted him to critical care.

they found he had pneumonia..

blood pressure was way out of whack so they worked on that.

blood oxegen count way down so they worked on that.

the infection is now in his blood and fighting that.

reportedly in lot's of pain and they have to be carefull how to treat that with his back problems and laying down so long.

mostly pretty well out of it and incoherent but in a lucid moment he wanted his smart phone so he could get on AS !!..

Yestday he came to and went whacko,found a tube down his throat and needles and tubes and stuff stuck in him and lost it..

fighting off the nurses and DR's they had to restrain him... not at all like John..

they ended up paralyzing him induced coma,whatever to keep him imobile along with sedating him heavily.

His wife said they brought in a special bed that he sinks out of site in and keep turning him to keep blood circulating.

four days now and it seems not much progress for the good..pretty much out of it most of the time now.

his wife and family keep vigil bedside constantly..

The DR's have no reason to believe he wont make it but everybody was hoping for some signs of improvement by now.

John has befriended many of us and has been a wonderfull member here on AS..

By tomorrow i hope to have an AD for him at the hospital for those that want to send a get well card.

If you feel like it offer up a prayer when you can,,may help ??

And thank the owners of this site for allowing so many people with a like minded interest to get together and make some good friends like John.

If and when i get an AD for cards i will post it here.

His wife said if anybody has thier phone number they can call to well wish,,however i cant give the number out.

most updates are posted in the " fight " thread,,..

Just in case you wondered why his post count dropped 

Ron..


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, that's tough to read, but thanks for posting, Ron.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 28, 2013)

Sending them up for John.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 28, 2013)

I have been following in the other thread.......hoped he would be home by now. Just did a trade with him and as we all know he is a great guy.

Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 28, 2013)

Ill pray for him tonight, hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## atlarge54 (Aug 28, 2013)

I've been threatening to ask where he's been. I sent him a package of parts last week and haven't heard if he ever got them. Seemed a little odd that he was never logged on, now we know why.

Hope he has a fast track to recovery.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2013)

Like Tom said.....this is hard to read. John is a great guy......I've had many dealings with him and admire the man. 


If you are one that prays, send a prayer up for John. If not then send out well wishes for his speedy recovery.


----------



## JanThorCro (Aug 28, 2013)

Prayers and positive thoughts up for John and his family.


----------



## poorboypaul (Aug 28, 2013)

Hope he makes a full recovery!!!


----------



## nixon (Aug 28, 2013)

Good thoughts and prayers sent for John and his loved ones . 
John , if you by chance read this , stay positive . You can beat this !


----------



## SkippyKtm (Aug 28, 2013)

*Oh, Man..*

Wow, that is a tough read.  
Tbone is a great guy, lets all hope he can pull through and be back here chatting it up on AS...


----------



## workshop (Aug 28, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family. Hope everything gets better for him.


----------



## Procut (Aug 28, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers go out to him and his loved ones. May God bless them all.


----------



## mt.stalker (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know you John , may the love and strength of your family and friends and others on AS , heal you and help you through these times .


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have several dealings with him in the past,,, fantastic guy,,, hope he gets well soon


----------



## axlr8 (Aug 28, 2013)

He is a DANG good member here, and one heck of a guy to talk with. Hes got a package on his doorstep from me, and well, it was the best dealing i have done on here yet. Prayers and wishes sent. 
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 28, 2013)

Never like to hear things like this....... Never dealt with him. Was reading a Classified about an MS 200t and found this. 

I know it not PC. But may God be with him. Thoughts and Prayers from Ohio.


----------



## stihlonlynow (Aug 28, 2013)

I had my first chat with him a couple of weeks ago. He was very pleasant....very genuine. Hang in there tbone. 
I can't find the fight thread. But would like the updates.


----------



## sefh3 (Aug 28, 2013)

stihlonlynow said:


> I had my first chat with him a couple of weeks ago. He was very pleasant....very genuine. Hang in there tbone.
> I can't find the fight thread. But would like the updates.



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/160653-3532.htm

Here is the thread.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. He will definitely be in our prayers. God is strong in our weaknesses. We must rely on Him.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 28, 2013)

Our prayers go out to a super good man and an AS member that is missed deeply.


----------



## lfnh (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey TBONE, thoughts are with you my friend.
Get on that track to speedy recovery.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear this, get better asap!


----------



## alderman (Aug 29, 2013)

Hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## cobey (Aug 29, 2013)

prayers from franklin ks :msp_biggrin: got well John


----------



## KiwiOilBoiler (Aug 29, 2013)

Get well soon Mr 75.

Adam.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 29, 2013)

Tough to read. Prayers sent for one of the good guys on this site.

Get well soon, Tbone.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 29, 2013)

Get off your butt ya slacker!!!

Your lawn needs mowing. 

Hugs sent from Sparky!!!!

Smile ya Ol Phart!!!!!!









In our prayers...........


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Aug 29, 2013)

Alright John you've taken this far enough. You've got saws to build!


Hoping you are up and going in short order buddy. We're praying for you. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## leeha (Aug 29, 2013)

John's a great guy. Delt with him a few times.
Prayers sent. Lets all hope for a speedy and
safe recovery.





Lee


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2013)

Get well Tbone, you will be in my thoughts! :msp_smile:


----------



## tjcoogan (Aug 29, 2013)

Tbone we wish you strength, comfort, and support to get well quickly


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 29, 2013)

Best wishes for John & his family.... I am always overwhelmed at how much support you site members can give! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Warped5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayers and best wishes for John and his family.

John, don't let this drag you down; recover quick, buddy!


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 29, 2013)

Praying for a complete and speedy recovery!


----------



## Fire8 (Aug 29, 2013)

Get well tbone


----------



## imagineero (Aug 29, 2013)

That was tough to read! 15 years ago I was in a coma for 6 weeks with pneumonia, when I came round I couldn't even stand up. I was only 20 years old, a fit athlete, rock climbing 3 or 4 days a week. Took me 6 months to recover, and it was one of the hardest times of my life. I thought I was going to die. I never recovered my full lung capacity, but I only lost an estimated 10~15% according to doctors. 

Hope you come round tbone, it sure is a struggle mate, but I'm sending my thoughts out to you and yours

Shaun


----------



## mikey517 (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayers and good thoughts for John and his family...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jimdad07 (Aug 29, 2013)

We're pulling for you John. BTW, when you get home I thought we might get a couple of rare steaks and work on mini-macs. I still owe you one for that box you sent Mary.


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 29, 2013)

mt.stalker said:


> I don't know you John , may the love and strength of your family and friends and others on AS , heal you and help you through these times .



I can't express my thoughts any better than what mt.stalker posted.


----------



## greendohn (Aug 29, 2013)

Hate to read/hear of T-bone being down. 
Get well and keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## zogger (Aug 29, 2013)

Yo Tbone! man, got a lot of guys here rootin fer ya! You get better! There's still busted saws out there need yer touch to make em right again!


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 29, 2013)

Tbone your positive attitude,humor and knowledge are irreplaceable and sorely missed. I just know and pray that your positive attitude sustains you through this battle. God bless you and God speed your recovery.


----------



## cat-face timber (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayers sent from Northern Arizona to you and your family.
May God bless you and keep you.

Get well soon..


----------



## Justsaws (Aug 29, 2013)

Very sad news, best of hope to TBone and his family.


----------



## Gizzard (Aug 29, 2013)

John "TBone" is great to deal with and always more than helpful with questions. Count me in on putting in a request for a quick recovery. Sounds like this hospital stay is one battle after another.


----------



## ckelp (Aug 29, 2013)

He needs to get better so I can make fun of him again 
Pass on that him and his family are in my thoughts


----------



## farrell (Aug 29, 2013)

Get better soon lil buddy!

We had a fun filled weekend planned comin up!

Our thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## 740jsmayle (Aug 29, 2013)

Get well soon John.


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 29, 2013)

Chris J. said:


> I can't express my thoughts any better than what mt.stalker posted.



+1, been tryin for for 2 days to think of something... get well soon


----------



## Plan-b (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey TBone! You get well now!


----------



## justtools (Aug 30, 2013)

get well soon Tbone. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Red Amor (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like the team sthil need ya T MAN 
Quite a team to it would seem . lovely family n friends on here n all 
Come on now Mate time to get back in the game cobber


----------



## PAwrestling#1 (Aug 30, 2013)

From a newbie, Prayers sent and get well soon..


----------



## dancan (Aug 30, 2013)

Progress is being made , little steps at a time , they're still keeping him heavily sedated but there has been gains yesterday .


----------



## Hugenpoet (Aug 30, 2013)

Will be praying for you T-bone.


----------



## tallguys (Aug 30, 2013)

Prayers and wishes for a happy outcome. May God give them all strength in this difficult time.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Aug 30, 2013)

Prayers and wishes sent, get well Tbone.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Aug 30, 2013)

dancan said:


> Progress is being made , little steps at a time , they're still keeping him heavily sedated but there has been gains yesterday .



Cool, never count a good man out! The universe and us sends all it's BEST to you and yours. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Red Amor (Aug 30, 2013)

dancan said:


> Progress is being made , little steps at a time , they're still keeping him heavily sedated but there has been gains yesterday .



EEEEXXXXELENT :msp_smile::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 30, 2013)

dancan said:


> Progress is being made , little steps at a time , they're still keeping him heavily sedated but there has been gains yesterday .



Thanks Dan!!!!!!!!!!

We have to start to be rude soon or he'll think we don't care.......


----------



## dancan (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't worry , his wife has specific instructions to let him know he's gonna get a kick in the azz when he's mobile


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 30, 2013)

dancan said:


> Don't worry , his wife has specific instructions to let him know he's gonna get a kick in the azz when he's mobile



Abuse is good! 

Let the boxes begin!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow...

It's always rough to see bad things happen to good people.

Best wishes to John and family from Henrietta Twp., Oh.

Get well soon, buddy. Can't say I've seen a single *lol!* since the news broke. Lookin' forward to the next bein' one of yours again...in a number *7* font!


----------



## roncoinc (Aug 30, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Wow...
> 
> It's always rough to see bad things happen to good people.
> 
> ...



Yeh,,,i think he did that because it took up a lot of page and with his dialup slug-net he needed all that he could get out of a post !!! 

oh,,,and dont forget,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07 (Aug 30, 2013)

Fredex is pretty sad about these goings on. Pretty sure I seen a bunch of drivers just got laid off. They Slug to come back soon.


----------



## roncoinc (Aug 30, 2013)

jimdad07 said:


> Fredex is pretty sad about these goings on. Pretty sure I seen a bunch of drivers just got laid off. They Slug to come back soon.



I see the stock in ebay dropped too.

and post count on AS down by %15 !!!


----------



## morphine (Aug 30, 2013)

Being a new member here, i need members like Tbone to help with all the stupid questions that may pop into my head. I have personally never chatted with him, but he sounds like a great resource and wealth of knowledge. I send prayers and well wishes from AZ, Godspeed in a fast recovery!!!!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 30, 2013)

Prayers sent from ohio Tbone...


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 30, 2013)

Happy to hear he is doing better, Ill keep praying till he is home posting on here.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 31, 2013)

Get well soon John!!!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 31, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> I see the stock in ebay dropped too.
> 
> and post count on AS down by %15 !!!



And I have to empty my pm box only every 3 days now...


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Aug 31, 2013)

Arrowhead said:


> Get well soon John!!!!



+1

It's nice to see AS guys praying and wishing well a guy when he's down! I know, I'm a benefactor of this! It makes a difference!


----------



## DND 9000 (Aug 31, 2013)

I wish you all the best John, get well again soon.

Greetings from Germany
DND 9000/Sebastian


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 31, 2013)

Come on John!!!!!

We need some posts to quote and misunderstand!!


----------



## sefh3 (Aug 31, 2013)

jimdad07 said:


> Fredex is pretty sad about these goings on. Pretty sure I seen a bunch of drivers just got laid off. They Slug to come back soon.



I think we shoud have a raffle on Stihl parts and have them all shipped to his house to keep FedEx running.


----------



## roncoinc (Aug 31, 2013)

sefh3 said:


> I think we shoud have a raffle on Stihl parts and have them all shipped to his house to keep FedEx running.



Hey !!! the guy is SICK !! 

probly has " stihlitoses " that started all this anyway and YOU want to make it worse !!!!!??????

mini mac's and home owner poulans easir to come by..

man,,wouldnt THAT be a trip if he came home to 1/2 ton of THOSE parts !! LOL !!1


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 31, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!! the guy is SICK !!
> 
> probly has " stihlitoses " that started all this anyway and YOU want to make it worse !!!!!??????
> 
> ...



I don't see a down side.......






For us.


----------



## kz1000 (Aug 31, 2013)

Maybe we should send him some 50/1 it would smell great after the smell of a hospital.


----------



## ckelp (Sep 1, 2013)

kz1000 said:


> Maybe we should send him some 50/1 it would smell great after the smell of a hospital.



then witch brand should we send him? we could start cotton picking thread on the subject...
lets just send him a bag of wood chips soaked in diesel, old gas and jim beam.. that will get his aruse in gear:tongue2:


----------



## dancan (Sep 1, 2013)

jimdad07 said:


> I talked to his mother yesterday and she said he is making steady improvement. They have his blood pressure under control with no meds now and his blood levels are almost where they need to be. They also got a lot of fluid out of him and the swelling is gone. Was still under sedation.



Improvements


----------



## hoeyrd2110 (Sep 1, 2013)

ive dealt with john twice. super nice guy and always positive. us young guys around here need your input and knowledge. get well wishes from SE PA!


----------



## ndlawrence (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey tbone, hope you get well! You add a lot to this site!


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 1, 2013)

As of noontime today.........

By tonight John should be breathing on his own.

They are weaning him off the sedation and should be off that within a couple of days.

they say he will have amnesia of most everything..he wont be fully cognizant until the sedation is completelly gone.
he has indicated he can hear but wont remember any of it..

The nurse said recovery is remarkable .

Steady recovery progress being made almost hourly..


----------



## greendohn (Sep 1, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> As of noontime today.........
> 
> By tonight John should be breathing on his own.
> 
> ...




Man that's good news!! Glad to hear it!


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks Ron, been worrying bout' the Ol' Slug. Thought maybe we could get him some kinda "HotRod" keyboard or somethin'..................

Any ideas?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2013)

We had a ceremony last night in which John was prayed for.......looks like maybe God heard us.


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 1, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Thanks Ron, been worrying bout' the Ol' Slug. Thought maybe we could get him some kinda "HotRod" keyboard or somethin'..................
> 
> Any ideas?



Make up a one key macro for " LOL !! " ??
and another for " Oh my flowers !!! " 

and ' OH my berries !! " 

LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 1, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We had a ceremony last night in which John was prayed for.......looks like maybe God heard us.



It may well have helped.

Tnx. Randy.....


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Make up a one key macro for " LOL !! " ??
> and another for " Oh my flowers !!! "
> 
> and ' OH my berries !! "
> ...



*LOL*


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> It may well have helped.
> 
> Tnx. Randy.....



Well, it couldn't have hurt any.


----------



## kz1000 (Sep 1, 2013)

mastermind said:


> we had a ceremony last night in which john was prayed for.......looks like maybe god heard us.


 amen


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 1, 2013)

That is good news. God is good...all the time, even in the hard times! Some of the most valuable lessons are learned in the hard times, just mercies in disguise.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> That is good news. God is good...all the time, even in the hard times! Some of the most valuable lessons are learned in the hard times, just mercies in disguise.



True dat. Without the tough times how would we know when life is good?


----------



## stihl023/5 (Sep 1, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> As of noontime today.........
> 
> By tonight John should be breathing on his own.
> 
> ...



Very good to hear.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2013)

Well sorry to hear he had bad experience but glad to hear he is pulling through it.


----------



## dancan (Sep 2, 2013)

Just spoke with Mrs.Slug , John had another good night , they still have to drain fluid from his lungs and have him on a ventilator but they have him out of the special bed and his nurse says the chest xrays are looking better than the last ones . John also is not quite happy about the tube and wants to fight with his nurse when the drugs wear off so we'd better not send any chainsaw stuff for gifts just yet LOL
I'd say the fighting part shows that he aint ready to quit just yet .


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 2, 2013)

That "Fight" is what keeps people alive, Im thrilled to hear he is doing better!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hugenpoet (Sep 2, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> As of noontime today.........
> 
> By tonight John should be breathing on his own.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. Sounds like real good news too me.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 2, 2013)

Nurse Ratchet is going to give John an enema tomorrow.


----------



## dancan (Sep 2, 2013)

We could take up a collection to send a few bucks to the nurse , you know she could repeat the old saying to John "One a day keeps the Doctor away" LOL


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 2, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Nurse Ratchet is going to give John an enema tomorrow.



Pics or it didn't happen.:hmm3grin2orange:








Sorry, folks. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Sep 2, 2013)

Might as well get as much out of this visit as they can....


----------



## dancan (Sep 2, 2013)

I sure hope you guys are sending John get well messages in his visitor message page to give him a bunch of stuff to read when he starts to get back online .


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 2, 2013)

dancan said:


> I sure hope you guys are sending John get well messages in his visitor message page to give him a bunch of stuff to read when he starts to get back online .



Yeah. I don't think he'll have enough to read otherwise!:jester:


----------



## SkiWhiz (Sep 2, 2013)

Glad to hear that you are doing better TBONE, hope that you keep getting better & better.


----------



## 7hpjim (Sep 2, 2013)

Jon you have to get back home!!!!, who is on garden guard duty!! , glad to see you are getting better!


----------



## towingace (Sep 3, 2013)

It's 4:30 in the morning here and I'm gettin' sleepy, gonna go home and go nitey-nite. I must confess, I don't pray much, but when I get home tonight I will be asking for this good man's recovery. I have never met or talked to John, but after tonight's visit on AS, I can picture a man that would be a good friend. Get well soon, TBONE.


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 3, 2013)

towingace said:


> It's 4:30 in the morning here and I'm gettin' sleepy, gonna go home and go nitey-nite. I must confess, I don't pray much, but when I get home tonight I will be asking for this good man's recovery. I have never met or talked to John, but after tonight's visit on AS, I can picture a man that would be a good friend. Get well soon, TBONE.



You picture right. T bone has always impressed me as man that whoever is fortunate enough to cross his path is going to be a good friend and then some.

*T-Bone !! Time to get up Buddy !!
AS's post count has dropped way down below the chart...............
Prayers up for you and family.*


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 3, 2013)

ah!! finally found this thread. knew it was here but.....
john, been prayin for your full recovery. was saddened when i heard about your ordeal. sounds like the docs are doing what they can and so is the Healer. now you gotta cooperate. don't be takin no swings at the medical staff or they might forget to empty your pee bag. waitin on a good report and your first post from being away. c'mon man. git yer butt up. course you don't hafta worry bout yer garden cause all the neighborhood critters have been tending that for ya so alls ya gotta worry about is gettin well. long or short road back it all starts with will power. go for it bud. you are sorely missed here. when you come back on the world will have regained its balance.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 3, 2013)

I hope you get better soon TBONE and quit fighting those nurses and request a daily sponge bath instead.


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 3, 2013)

*Update*

Talked to Mrs. Slug 3pm today.

Dr. says not out of the woods yet ..

They let him breath on his own for 45 min then back on the respirator.

no regression but progres is slow.

They are trying to lessen the sedation so he can come to and be awake and realize what is going on without fighting them.
as it is now he is completelly out of it.
We were all hoping for faster recovery but as his wife said he will be there awhile. 


I called the hospital and this is the AD they gave me.
Ad for get well cards.

Genesis health care
800 forest ave.
zanesville oh.
43701
for patient.
John King
critical care unit


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the update......still praying. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 3, 2013)

Even if its slow as long as he's moving forward thats good news.


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 3, 2013)

* Hell he's a "SLUG" of course he's gonna take his merry ol' time.

Thanks for the update Ron !!*


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 3, 2013)

thanks for the addy ron.


----------



## atlarge54 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the updates. I'm pretty familiar with intensive care and pneumonia, the better half at my house has been through two separate week long plus events. Her sister also had a week long intensive care visit and it was enough to make both of them give up tobacco. Don't know what Tbone's case is and it's not my business, just giving you some idea of what it's about. My sister (nurse) visited on the first trip to intensive care and she gave me the big eyed look when looking at the pile of white bottles used to induce coma----she said that's what made Michael Jackson sleep. 

Tbone obviously has quite a few friends here, hope you have some idea just how serious this is. Let's hope he starts getting better, he sounds like a scrapper and that's good.

Hoping for a full recovery!!!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 3, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> We were all hoping for faster recovery, but as his wife said he will be there awhile.



We all need to understand that it's gonna be a while before John is his ol' TBONE self again as the recovery process evolves.

Can't be expectin' him to be jumpin' right back into things here just because that's what _we'd_ all obviously like to see as soon as he gets to a keyboard again.

Gonna take some time, gang. I've watched a loved one go through similar circumstances and the progress is very slow. We need to be patient and stay vigilant with our positive energy and encouragement.... and see this through without expectations beyond the hopes we all have for John and family right now.

And if there was _*ever*_ a deserving cause for a benefit here on AS? 

Well...


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 3, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> We all need to understand that it's gonna be a while before John is his ol' TBONE self again as the recovery process evolves.
> 
> Can't be expectin' him to be jumpin' right back into things here just because that's what _we'd_ all obviously like to see as soon as he gets to a keyboard again.
> 
> ...




Very good post..
hard to believe it's been almost ten days our buddy John has been unconscious in a hospital bed .. 

A benefit ???
John has always been a giver not a taker so i dont know how that would go ??

Let me speak to his wife about a benefit type of thing before it get's started.
thinking maybe something along the line of a porting job on a saw would make him smile when he is able..
one of the saws he has already might be nice ?
what you all think ??


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 3, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Very good post..
> hard to believe it's been almost ten days our buddy John has been unconscious in a hospital bed ..
> 
> A benefit ???
> ...



Just to add a bit,,,the AD for get well cards has been posted and it would be nice when he was able to, find a pile of cards and letters..
So,,i think that would be a good start,,FLOOD his snail mailbox with cards and letters !!

C'mon,,,for the price of a stamp ?? how many going for it ???


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 3, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Very good post..
> hard to believe it's been almost ten days our buddy John has been unconscious in a hospital bed ..
> 
> A benefit ???
> ...



I called the hospital and this is the AD they gave me.
Ad for get well cards.

Genesis health care
800 forest ave.
zanesville oh.
43701
for patient.
John King
critical care unit


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 3, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Just to add a bit,,,the AD for get well cards has been posted and it would be nice when he was able to, find a pile of cards and letters..
> So,,i think that would be a good start,,FLOOD his snail mailbox with cards and letters !!
> 
> C'mon,,,for the price of a stamp ?? how many going for it ???



Where you want us to send them, his house or to the hospital. Count me in on any benefit held for him.


----------



## dancan (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm in !


----------



## Cantdog (Sep 3, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where you want us to send them, his house or to the hospital. Count me in on any benefit held for him.



Yep me too....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 3, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Very good post..
> hard to believe it's been almost ten days our buddy John has been unconscious in a hospital bed ..
> 
> A benefit ???
> ...



Well, I think he should wake up to a fully restored '57 pink Cadillac with title, but that's just me.

I realize arranging and managing benefit activity here is almost a whole other full time job for whoever would undertake the task, and not without difficulty on a variety of levels. Gets more complicated to pull off every day. I realize that. 

But lacking such a public method to contribute to the cause, many of us already have his home address and a checkbook.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Very good post..
> hard to believe it's been almost ten days our buddy John has been unconscious in a hospital bed ..
> 
> A benefit ???
> ...



You guys know me. I'm in for whatever. Let me know what you need. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You guys know me. I'm in for whatever. Let me know what you need. :msp_thumbup:



I think the Poulan Pro 405 I sold John would respond nicely to a port job...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 3, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I think the Poulan Pro 405 I sold John would respond nicely to a port job...



So would the 346xp i sold him


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 4, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where you want us to send them, his house or to the hospital. Count me in on any benefit held for him.



Hospital.

Genesis health care
800 forest ave.
zanesville oh.
43701
for patient.
John King
critical care unit


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 4, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> ...And if there was _*ever*_ a deserving cause for a benefit here on AS?
> 
> Well...



i'm in. let'r rip


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 4, 2013)

Update......

Fever spike of 103 degrees last night. ;(

CATSCAN to check Gall Bladder. 

Looking for souce of infection. 

Took him off sedation and too active so back on sedation. 

More as we find out.


----------



## ckelp (Sep 4, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Hospital.
> 
> Genesis health care
> 800 forest ave.
> ...



he gunna be so pissed when he wakes up and finds he surrounded by mini macs :msp_scared:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Sep 4, 2013)

ckelp said:


> he gunna be so pissed when he wakes up and finds he surrounded by mini macs :msp_scared:



Knowing John... he's going to be overwhelmed.. then pissed that we did something for him. I'm in!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Sep 4, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Very good post..
> hard to believe it's been almost ten days our buddy John has been unconscious in a hospital bed ..
> 
> A benefit ???
> ...





Guido Salvage said:


> I think the Poulan Pro 405 I sold John would respond nicely to a port job...





KenJax Tree said:


> So would the 346xp i sold him




Knowing John and his back issues.. I'm thinking a small saw that is easier to handle would be the route to go if he's to run it much at all if any. Thinking 346, 350, 026, 260, Little Dolmar etc. Light, manageable, super fun to run. He has told me more than once that a 350 is one of his favorite saws so I would think something along the line of a 346... just my $.02 I'm down with what ever.


----------



## dancan (Sep 4, 2013)

I think a mint minimac would be more appropriate we care gift , doesn't have to work , just mint .
That way he can't yell at us for doing something nice for him .


----------



## jimdad07 (Sep 4, 2013)

John does love his little Huskies, I think a 346xp or a 350 would be perfect.


----------



## jimdad07 (Sep 4, 2013)

dancan said:


> I think a mint minimac would be more appropriate we care gift , doesn't have to work , just mint .
> That way he can't yell at us for doing something nice for him .



I have a bunch of mini-Mac parts he sent my wife one time. Would love to return the chit...I mean favor.


----------



## lfnh (Sep 4, 2013)

dancan said:


> I think a mint minimac would be more appropriate we care gift , *doesn't have to work *, just mint .
> That way he can't yell at us for doing something nice for him .



in the true spirit of mini-mac. all of them.
sent a boat load down to Wampum while back.
never heard nothing back. :msp_sleep:

on nother note, many thanks to the fellas here for keeping all updated on TBone.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 4, 2013)

I can and would port him a nice 026, I know we talked at length about them between the two of us. He already has a couple of my bigger ported saws that he never found much time to actually run.


----------



## morphine (Sep 4, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Update......
> 
> Fever spike of 103 degrees last night. ;(
> 
> ...



I hope they check his urine and do some blood cultures......sounds like he is getting decent care, just want to be sure he is not getting septicemia (blood infection), he is obviously a trooper with all he has been through, he is waking up confused and the fever may not be helping that. Godspeed TBone, hang in there!!!!!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the updates.... I'm in for something... Johns presence is missed on AS every time I get a chance to log on. 

I have a bunch stuff. If you competent guys decide to build him something, ask for parts and they will come your way ASAP.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 5, 2013)

dang I was wondering where john went. didn't even notice the title of this thread til now. get better buddy  at your rate of post I'm counting on seeing you pass sawtroll one day


----------



## Arrowhead (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in on any type of benefit. I know John's on a 200T kick at the moment. I already sent him all the 200T stuff I had, but would be willing to help in any way.


----------



## greg storms (Sep 5, 2013)

*blood infections*

Blood infections are serious. There is a bad one...google 'CRE' antibiotic resistant infections. I had one in 1st week of Jan 2013. Once they find the most effective drug to fight the infection, he'll have IV daily for a month or more once out the hospital. Mine was 7 days in hospital + 44 days IV @ home @ over 600$/day for meds (@ home). Thank God for good insurance, but 9 mos later I'm still paying off drs. We may consider donations of $ for his assistance.
The doctors never found a source of my 'infection entry point', but as a fellow tree cutter, we all know the germs and stuff we're exposed to. I had 2 staff infections in 2012 & the drs finally surmised that the infection 'colonized' in my ankle which was injured in 1977 in a motorcycle accident. if anyone gets a staff infection, take all meds + follow up with more blood work to make sure the gremlins are gone. 
T-Bone sounds like a true leader & friend & he'll need support in all kinds of ways.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 5, 2013)

I hate to hear john is still in rough shape,,,, I have a question,,,, how about a raffle for him,,,, you all know he will have a bunch of med bills coming in,,, just like we did for wigs,,,, I would be more then happy to put in that ms170 that I just got done with and I have about 25 feet of new carlton 3/8 pitch chisel chain,,, both I have no problem putting in,,, just an idea


----------



## moody (Sep 5, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I hate to hear john is still in rough shape,,,, I have a question,,,, how about a raffle for him,,,, you all know he will have a bunch of med bills coming in,,, just like we did for wigs,,,, I would be more then happy to put in that ms170 that I just got done with and I have about 25 feet of new carlton 3/8 pitch chisel chain,,, both I have no problem putting in,,, just an idea



While I am broke I think this is a great offer. I'll be bringing a 50cc saw to wiggs gtg. I'd be happy to donate it to raffle. It won't be a daily cutting saw it's geared more torwards play. If I'm sure it'll hold together I'll post it up either for raffle or have a little auction.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 5, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can and would port him a nice 026, I know we talked at length about them between the two of us. He already has a couple of my bigger ported saws that he never found much time to actually run.



Hey PioneerDude,
I can supply the 026 if ya' want. Just let me know. Scoot


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 5, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Hey PioneerDude,
> I can supply the 026 if ya' want. Just let me know. Scoot



Thanks for the offer Scoot but I have a good supply of them already, it will save shipping costs.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 5, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for the offer Scoot but I have a good supply of them already, it will save shipping costs.




Add a bit of graphics from the movie Turbo......

Was that Disney ?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 5, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


>



This I can do. Let me play around with some plastics from an 026 I have here. I think we should change Turbo to "Slugster" though...........


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 5, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> This I can do. Let me play around with some plastics from an 026 I have here. I think we should change Turbo to "Slugster" though...........



Too bad Turbo is a snail....LOL


----------



## Cantdog (Sep 5, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too bad Turbo is a snail....LOL



Snail is just a Slug in a hardtop......same ting....


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 5, 2013)

Slug ain't nuttin' but a snail that's been evicted.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 5, 2013)

John is out of coma

Off respirator

Breathing on his own. 

And pizzed off!!!!!!!!

Happy dance!!!


----------



## lfnh (Sep 5, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> John is out of coma
> 
> Off respirator
> 
> ...



Great to hear that !!
Thanks!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 5, 2013)

Wahoo. Outstanding. Still better to be pizzed off than pizzed on


----------



## nmurph (Sep 5, 2013)

Praise God, from whom all blessings flow; 
Praise him, all creatures here below;
Praise him above, ye heavenly host;
Praise Father, Son, and Holy Ghost. 
Amen.


----------



## Cbird14 (Sep 5, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Praise God, from whom all blessings flow;
> Praise him, all creatures here below;
> Praise him above, ye heavenly host;
> Praise Father, Son, and Holy Ghost.
> Amen.



Ya damn right!!! The man upstairs been watching over him. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 6, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> John is out of coma
> 
> Off respirator
> 
> ...


----------



## Cantdog (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Unc......for the update and the message on my cell.......folded my tent a little early last night and missed the good news!! Go John!!!!! EEEHAW!!!!!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Sep 6, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Slug ain't nuttin' but a snail that's been evicted.



A snail is just a slug with PPE.


----------



## mainewoods (Sep 6, 2013)

One of the few times it's good to hear someone is "pizzed off". What great news to start the day.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan (Sep 6, 2013)

Mrs Slug says he had another good night , more progress , good progress


----------



## farrell (Sep 6, 2013)

dancan said:


> Mrs Slug says he had another good night , more progress , good progress



Woohoo!

Thanks Dan!


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 6, 2013)

:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank God.


----------



## greendohn (Sep 6, 2013)

^^ +1 ^^


----------



## Naked Arborist (Sep 6, 2013)

Great news.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 6, 2013)

Sure is. I'm gonna have a much better day, now.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Sep 6, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## stihlonlynow (Sep 6, 2013)

Great news!!!


----------



## towingace (Sep 6, 2013)

dancan said:


> Mrs Slug says he had another good night , more progress , good progress



Just opened this up to see how TBONE is doing. That is very good news. It's kind of a dreary day in this neck of the woods today but the sky just got a lot brighter. GOOD NEWS....KEEP IT UP, JOHN


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 6, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> John is out of coma
> 
> Off respirator
> 
> ...



That's cool! :cool2:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> That's cool! :cool2:



Yeah. It is Kool.


----------



## 7hpjim (Sep 7, 2013)

Does anybody know if the family is keeping up with the chores?, I'm within 45min and could donate a day to help catch them up if needed.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Hugenpoet (Sep 7, 2013)

Glad to hear T-bone is making real good progress.


----------



## dancan (Sep 7, 2013)

7hpjim said:


> Does anybody know if the family is keeping up with the chores?, I'm within 45min and could donate a day to help catch them up if needed.



According to Mrs.Slug she says family has been great and that things are OK , she just wants her slug back at home .


----------



## cmarti (Sep 7, 2013)

dancan said:


> According to Mrs.Slug she says family has been great and that things are OK , she just wants her slug back at home .



Ron/Dan' just read this (been offline putting on a roof) I am 1/2 hour away as well. When you talk to the family, let them know we can offer some labor if needed. prayers for the slug.


----------



## dancan (Sep 7, 2013)

Will most certainly tell her about the offer of help !
Thanks guys .


----------



## Red Amor (Sep 7, 2013)

YEAH GOOD O AY:msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome news! So glad to here he's improving


----------



## abikerboy (Sep 7, 2013)

While I am not very good with words at all, and I am usually more comfortable with sitting back and sending out silent prayers (which I really honestly do) when I read about things like this, but I do wish him a very speedy recovery, and I am very proud to be associated with a group of guys like the ones right here on Arboristsite! TBONE, though I've never met you, I wish you the very best, and God speed to you, brother!


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 8, 2013)

cmarti said:


> Ron/Dan' just read this (been offline putting on a roof) I am 1/2 hour away as well. When you talk to the family, let them know we can offer some labor if needed. prayers for the slug.



Hmm, you Ohio folk with your ugly orange football teams ain't half bad. 

For all those who lend a hand, good on ya!


----------



## 7hpjim (Sep 8, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> Hmm, you Ohio folk with your ugly orange football teams ain't half bad.
> 
> For all those who lend a hand, good on ya!



ORANGE saws too!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 7hpjim (Sep 8, 2013)

dancan said:


> According to Mrs.Slug she says family has been great and that things are OK , she just wants her slug back at home .



A-OK, how bout DMZ patrol around the garden, the pigs have probably figured out that guard is off duty and are preparing an assult as we speak!!


----------



## dancan (Sep 8, 2013)

Update via Jimmy this am .



Jimmy in NC said:


> John update
> 
> Doing much better. Still giving the nurses a hard time and wants out of there. Hoping he will be home in the week. Wife says they are maintaining right now but I told her once again anything we can do to please let us know.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 8, 2013)

I know how expensive it is to stay at the hospital while you have a family member there. 

Get John's home address and send a get well card......and a few bucks. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Beavers (Sep 8, 2013)

*T-Bone*

l only wish John and his family all the best during this difficult time during recovery.
Stay strong John and people here do care.


----------



## nixon (Sep 8, 2013)

Is any one heading up a collection for john ? If so, can I get the persons name ? I'd love to pitch in to help out. I'd rather do it anonomously though A/S ,as I think that coming from a group of us reprobates would mean more . Jmho , John


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I know how expensive it is to stay at the hospital while you have a family member there.
> 
> Get John's home address and send a get well card......and a few bucks. :msp_sneaky:



So who's gonna be the one to break it to John that _NOT_ accepting donations toward his (and Mrs. T-bone's) cause will piss _US_ off?

I was actually considering making out a check to Mrs. T-bone figuring she'd have enough sense to put it to good use under the circumstances, but don't want to come off as undermining John's principles and putting her in an awkward spot at the same time.

But...

They say charity begins at home. If John isn't one of the family favorites around here, I don't know who is. We're here to help during a rough time. Period.

So...

CASH THE FREEKIN" CHECKS, T-BONE! DON"T MAKE US HAFTA PUT YOUR ASS _BACK_ IN THE HOSPITAL DUE TO A GOOD OL' FASHIONED BUTT WHOOPIN' BY AN ANGRY MOB JUST FOR BEIN' STUBBORN!

(Guess I answered my own original question, huh?)

It's been previously mentioned in this thread that John is a giver, not a taker. I get that on its relatively superficial level and have been a recipient of his courtesy and generosity.

I also know that what goes around comes around...., on a whole other level. 

Accept it, T-Bone. Folks remember the good karma and things you've done for them....not to mention the eloquent entertainment factor of your general presence around here...(ahem).:msp_biggrin:

Please let us return the favor(s).

After what you've put us through the last coupla weeks? You owe us, you ornery rascal!!! *lol*!


----------



## redray46 (Sep 8, 2013)

*T bone*

If anyone figures out how to send him some sheckles,please let me know.I have enjoyed his "Slug' conversation and comments,and know about hospitals and wanting to be home!
SLACKERZ BEWARE!
RR


----------



## dancan (Sep 8, 2013)

*Donations For John*

For those that want to send some scheckles to John , contact pioneerguy600.
Jerry will handle sending the donations to John .
John can get mad if he wants .


----------



## nixon (Sep 8, 2013)

dancan said:


> For those that want to send some scheckles to John , contact pioneerguy600.
> Jerry will handle sending the donations to John .
> John can get mad if he wants .



I'm in ! Note to john ....... Get mad as you want , but just get better first !
All the best to you and yours , another John.


----------



## lfnh (Sep 8, 2013)

+1 ^^

bump


----------



## Red Amor (Sep 8, 2013)

AALLALLLLLLLLLLL THAT LOVE 
COP IT SWEET T BONE 
YOU A LLLUCKY MAN :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey John !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 740jsmayle (Sep 10, 2013)

If you guys close to John go lend a hand let me know I'll be there . I'm glad to hear he's doing better.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 10, 2013)

I keep checking this thread, SLUGGY when are you gonna be home??????


----------



## nixon (Sep 11, 2013)

BUMP! Any new words on John's progress ? 
P.S. don't be hesistant to maybe send something to help out John (T Bone)care of poineerguy600 !
A little kindness goes a long way . 
All the best , John


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 11, 2013)

dancan said:


> For those that want to send some scheckles to John , contact pioneerguy600.
> Jerry will handle sending the donations to John .
> John can get mad if he wants .



From a source close i heard no donations for spam and Mt.Dew would be refused.
contact Pioneerguy600 for details.


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 11, 2013)

I talked to John today.. 

he may be going home later today


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 11, 2013)

Seventeen days in that place,,he IS ready to go home !!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 11, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> I talked to John today..
> 
> he may be going home later today



:msp_biggrin::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 11, 2013)

Great to hear. Bet he can't wait to get to the computer.


----------



## mainewoods (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news!!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Sep 11, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> I talked to John today..
> 
> he may be going home later today



Great news!!


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 11, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> I talked to John today..
> 
> he may be going home later today


----------



## dancan (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news !
Thanks Ron !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 11, 2013)

Very good news indeed,..:msp_smile:


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 11, 2013)

That is nice to hear:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 11, 2013)

Good Deal!


----------



## dboyd351 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hope you made it home, John. 
Good luck on a full recovery!


----------



## cat-face timber (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news!

You have been missed..


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 11, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> I talked to John today..
> 
> he may be going home later today



still no likes... LIKED...


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 11, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> I talked to John today..
> 
> he may be going home later today



Simply AWESOME!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 11, 2013)

outstanding. glad to have you back john. be patient, recovery will come


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 11, 2013)

Give the man a chance to regroup and get his bearings. God forbid the first thing on his mind is sorting through all this AS stuff.

When's the last time YOU'VE been in a coma for two weeks?

Lotsa folks don't make it through the adventure Tbone just survived.

He needs his space. And he may well have a whole new way looking at what's important to him after comprehending the gist of the past coupla weeks.

I'm sure we'll all be in the mix somewhere, but....., just sayin'...

Cheers, John.

Take your time gettin' back in the saddle. Ain't no rush.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope he can get home and rest up.:beer:


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Sep 11, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Give the man a chance to regroup and get his bearings. God forbid the first thing on his mind is sorting through all this AS stuff.
> 
> When's the last time YOU'VE been in a coma for two weeks?
> 
> ...




Are you kidding.... He had all that time to unconsciously go over parts lists for his project saws.... LOL. 

I prayed for ya John..... To give you an idea how concerned I was about you... I actually checked this thread before the swap meet thread every time I logged on to AS. That's serious stuff...lol.


----------



## leeha (Sep 11, 2013)

rocketnorton said:


> still no likes... LIKED...




I know!!!!!!! I liked it too.




Lee


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 12, 2013)

Liked


----------



## Red Amor (Sep 12, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Give the man a chance to regroup and get his bearings. God forbid the first thing on his mind is sorting through all this AS stuff.
> 
> When's the last time YOU'VE been in a coma for two weeks?
> 
> ...


W ell yeah like lazy buggars been asleep for a fortnight 
assent done a lot but snore like a bore pig n all so I don't spose hed ave a lot ta tell us anyway 

if he was an AUSSIE his first words would be somfin like whos shout is it ay


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 12, 2013)

I see some nasty ass "Slug" trails runnin' thru the house again................


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Sep 12, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> I see some nasty ass "Slug" trails runnin' thru the house again................



Like!


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 12, 2013)

My son has his first "show and tell" at nursery school today. We found a few slugs in the backyard and he is taking them in today in your honor! Teachers are gonna love him!

Glad your heading home. Rest up and feel better soon


----------



## greendohn (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope this finds T Bone fit as a ruttin' buck, sooner than later.
Glad to hear he's made it home.


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 15, 2013)

To bad Ron had to poke me in the eye before I found this thread !! LOL

Home and on the mend !!


----------



## stihl023/5 (Sep 15, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> To bad Ron had to poke me in the eye before I found this thread !! LOL
> 
> Home and on the mend !!



Welcome back my friend. Hope thiings continue to go well.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 15, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> To bad Ron had to poke me in the eye before I found this thread !! LOL
> 
> Home and on the mend !!



good to have you back john. I've been browsing this thread daily to find your first post back. good to have you around again buds. hopefully no more health problems til age 150 eh


----------



## ckelp (Sep 16, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> To bad Ron had to poke me in the eye before I found this thread !! LOL
> 
> Home and on the mend !!



good to hear the piss and vinegar transfusion worked :spam:


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 16, 2013)

Stihl very weak , don't sleep much at a time. But anything beats that NASA bed !

Not sure how long it takes to come back from the dead ? LOL 

According to the docs I shouldn't be here,not many people pull through this crap. Being a hvy smoker over 30 yrs. don't help ! And yes I haven't touched one since 8-25 !


----------



## Brushwacker (Sep 16, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> To bad Ron had to poke me in the eye before I found this thread !! LOL
> 
> Home and on the mend !!



Congratulations on making it back ! 
I don't know if any body else noticed, but it seemed the swap meet thread seemed to cut way back while you were gone :msp_sad:
Have a speedy full recovery !


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 16, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Stihl very weak , don't sleep much at a time. But anything beats that NASA bed !
> 
> Not sure how long it takes to come back from the dead ? LOL
> 
> According to the docs I shouldn't be here,not many people pull through this crap. Being a hvy smoker over 30 yrs. don't help ! And yes I haven't touched one since 8-25 !



Only the good die young.............if you're onery & cantankerous, you'll be fine .

In all seriousness, glad to hear that your recovery is going well ! Take it easy, the world will still be there when you get back on your feet.


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 16, 2013)

I talk about the NASA bed they had me in, heres the pix. with me in it. LOL


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 16, 2013)

Had LONG hair till I got home ! Had to go cut it all off,they left it such a mess nothing else I could do but donate what I could,12" made it ! LOL I always do that every couple years. LOL

I did just cut it all off 3 years ago ! Grew that much in 3 years ! LOL My wife says its just not right,hers won't grow like that. LOL


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 16, 2013)

Stihl have no idea how I caught that crap ? Felt like I was catching a cold one night,next thing I know I woke up in the hospital ?

Got a flu and pmoinia shot before I left the hospital ! First time I ever did !

You people get smart,get the shots !! Pmonia shot is good for 5 yrs. then once more yer done,never need it again !!!! Sure wish I had before !! 
Had pmonia 3 times now !! Never like this before,got into my blood !


----------



## cheeves (Sep 16, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Stihl very weak , don't sleep much at a time. But anything beats that NASA bed !
> 
> Not sure how long it takes to come back from the dead ? LOL
> 
> According to the docs I shouldn't be here,not many people pull through this crap. Being a hvy smoker over 30 yrs. don't help ! And yes I haven't touched one since 8-25 !



T, Brother, you had us worried.... Really relieved you're home and doing better!!!
Look into the Medicinal Mushrooms Lone Wolf turned me onto. Get them at Swanson.com. Made a big difference in my health. Keeps the immune system up from the back meds. 
Just lost my brother Philip and one of my best friends within a month this summer. If you went too I'd be next!! 
You take care T!! Hope the family's OK. We got to go to Germany yah know!!
Glad you're off the butts!! You'll get better now!! Later....


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 16, 2013)

cheeves said:


> T, Brother, you had us worried.... Really relieved you're home and doing better!!!
> Look into the Medicinal Mushrooms Lone Wolf turned me onto. Get them at Swanson.com. Made a big difference in my health. Keeps the immune system up from the back meds.
> Just lost my brother Philip and one of my best friends within a month this summer. If you went too I'd be next!!
> You take care T!! Hope the family's OK. We got to go to Germany yah know!!
> Glad you're off the butts!! You'll get better now!! Later....



Good to hear from you Bobby ! 

I don't like planes , but I will fly to Germany and back ! LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 16, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> I talk about the NASA bed they had me in, heres the pix. with me in it. LOL



looks like they didn't want you escaping fer dang sure. can only imagine the emotions yer wife went through participating in that whole ordeal. blessings on both of yas.


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 16, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> looks like they didn't want you escaping fer dang sure. can only imagine the emotions yer wife went through participating in that whole ordeal. blessings on both of yas.



My whole family was there all the time watching me. Brother said I liked to killed him,wife said she lost 10 yrs off here life. ! LOL Mom and Sister just shake there heads at me. LOL My 2 Daughters never said a word. Couple Nephews wouldn't even come in and look at me,couldn't do it.

I just say I am not done here yet !!


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 16, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Stihl have no idea how I caught that crap ? Felt like I was catching a cold one night,next thing I know I woke up in the hospital ?
> 
> Got a flu and pmoinia shot before I left the hospital ! First time I ever did !
> 
> ...



Amen! I got MRSA pneumonia 4 years ago, and it took me out of commission for about a month. Fortunately, I didn't have to be hospitalized (that's where I got it, LOL!), but I don't want to do that again. I also came down with that nasty flu strain last January and will be getting a flu shot for the first time this year. 

Great to see you back on AS!


----------



## morphine (Sep 17, 2013)

*Welcome back!!!*

Tbone, though I don't know you, i have been following this thread, there are a bunch of great people on here that were rooting and cheering for your recovery to good health. Welcome Back!!!! It's obvious you are a good man, your cheer squad lets me know. Let me also add that you are a very lucky man, i have been a critical care and cardiac surgery RN for 12 years, i know that you are a lucky man, you are a ROCK. I have seen that stuff take out 22 year old college kids, get better, take your time it will all come back, it may take 3-4 months but take it easy.


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 17, 2013)

morphine said:


> Tbone, though I don't know you, i have been following this thread, there are a bunch of great people on here that were rooting and cheering for your recovery to good health. Welcome Back!!!! It's obvious you are a good man, your cheer squad lets me know. Let me also add that you are a very lucky man, i have been a critical care and cardiac surgery RN for 12 years, i know that you are a lucky man, you are a ROCK. I have seen that stuff take out 22 year old college kids, get better, take your time it will all come back, it may take 3-4 months but take it easy.



Sure takes it out of a guy ! But so very happy to have pulled through it ! Doc didn't think I would,hvy smoker and age .Almost a month , no smoking !
Even pulled the plug on me after 5 days in the NASA bed ! But I wouldn't give up that easy ! SUCKERS ! So they hooked me back up for a few days,then tried again. Took off on my own then !

Your right , there are some GREAT people on AS ! I feel very lucky to be a part of it !


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am willing to bet you are chasing your wife around the house naked by now:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 17, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I am willing to bet you are chasing your wife around the house naked by now:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Not just yet , but getting closer !


----------



## Red Amor (Sep 17, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Not just yet , but getting closer !



STROOTH!! Forget the cold spoon weres the cricket bat getta TMan

Don't know ya but goin by the genuine love and care expressed by your mates on here I recon Id like ta :msp_thumbup:


----------



## SkippyKtm (Sep 17, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Not just yet , but getting closer !



Hi John, Welcome back!
Do the docs say they expect a full recovery? 

Glad to see ya stayin' off them butts...


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 17, 2013)

SkippyKtm said:


> Hi John, Welcome back!
> Do the docs say they expect a full recovery?
> 
> Glad to see ya stayin' off them butts...



Doc said I am one lucky SOB ! Should make a full recovery ! Going to take a month or so he guesses ? Just found about 2 other guys a lot younger than me,didn't make it through this crap !


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope you use this opportunity to kick the smoking habit for good. I know you'll find out you'll feel better because of it and it'll free up some money for better things. I used to smoke some (not thirty years) but quit a few years back and don't miss it a bit!


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 17, 2013)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I hope you use this opportunity to kick the smoking habit for good. I know you'll find out you'll feel better because of it and it'll free up some money for better things. I used to smoke some (not thirty years) but quit a few years back and don't miss it a bit!



Way I see it , I got a second chance !!! Done with them dang ciggs !!

Changing many things in my life now !! May not be here tomorrow ?


----------



## stihl023/5 (Sep 17, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Way I see it , I got a second chance !!! Done with them dang ciggs !!
> 
> Changing many things in my life now !! May not be here tomorrow ?



I quit a little over a year ago.


[video=youtube;_rAHnwWfsaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rAHnwWfsaY[/video]


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 18, 2013)

First doc follow up visit today. Took more blood out of me to check my white cell count. It was super high ?

Doc said it will be a good couple months before I feel normal again ! Was expecting a couple weeks ? 

He said a couple months wasn't bad for almost dieing . LOL Guess so . LOL

Go back again in 3 weeks for another check up.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 18, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Doc said I am one lucky SOB ! Should make a full recovery ! Going to take a month or so he guesses ? Just found about 2 other guys a lot younger than me,didn't make it through this crap !



reckon the petitions to the Father had anything to do with it? or are you just "that guy"? either way, glad to hear


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 18, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> reckon the petitions to the Father had anything to do with it? or are you just "that guy"? either way, glad to hear



They told me today 3 others didn't make it since I was in there ! All younger than me , one was only 22 yrs old !! Had the same thing !


----------



## diggers_dad (Sep 18, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> They told me today 3 others didn't make it since I was in there ! All younger than me , one was only 22 yrs old !! Had the same thing !



Glad you're back my friend. I was (slightly) worried there for a bit. 

I'm sure some of the prayers sent on your behalf had something to do with your recovery. God bless.

dd


----------



## monkeylove (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome back Tbone. Glad to hear you will make a full recovery. On a lighter note, I heard on the radio today that NASA is looking for volunteers to spend 70 continuous days and nights in those high tech beds of theirs for a paid study. Just incase you are really missing that bed, lol. Glad to have you back.:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 18, 2013)

monkeylove said:


> Welcome back Tbone. Glad to hear you will make a full recovery. On a lighter note, I heard on the radio today that NASA is looking for volunteers to spend 70 continuous days and nights in those high tech beds of theirs for a paid study. Just incase you are really missing that bed, lol. Glad to have you back.:msp_smile:



No thanks !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 18, 2013)

diggers_dad said:


> Glad you're back my friend. I was (slightly) worried there for a bit.
> 
> I'm sure some of the prayers sent on your behalf had something to do with your recovery. God bless.
> 
> dd



Nice to hear from you Marc ! Hope your doing well !


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 18, 2013)

Already said it before , but get a pmonia shot ! First one is good for 5 yrs. second one is good for life !! Just may save yer life ! Wish I had before this happen !
Get the flu shot too ! I never did till this trip to the hospital ! Won't happen again !


----------



## dancan (Sep 18, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> ......
> And if there was _*ever*_ a deserving cause for a benefit here on AS?
> 
> Well...





dancan said:


> For those that want to send some scheckles to John , contact pioneerguy600.
> Jerry will handle sending the donations to John .
> John can get mad if he wants .



Just a reminder guys , even though he has pulled a rabbit out of a hat and fooled the docs that NASA bed musta been an expensive ride .


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 18, 2013)

dancan said:


> Just a reminder guys , even though he has pulled a rabbit out of a hat and fooled the docs that NASA bed musta been an expensive ride .



No idea yet ? Haven't got the bill. LOL 15 days in ICU 3 in a regular room ? Gonna hurt ! LOL


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 19, 2013)

Really amazing how much it zaps you just laying in bed for 16 days ! Just the last 2 days in the hospital I could get to the bathroom by myself !
Biggest reason they let me out ! Now its a month of in home physical therapy to look forward to. 3 - 5 days a week.
Just a walk around the house does me in right now. Getting dressed in the morning zaps me for a good 30 mins. before I can get up and go.
Would think loosing 20 lbs. would make a guy feel better ? LOL

Got to say I feel like total crap,but in a great way ! The docs told my family they didn't think I would make it , but here I am !! Getting back to my normal is going to take some real work , but sure beats 6' under ! :msp_thumbsup:


What I am getting at , don't sweat the small stuff,get out and live !! You never know when something nasty could happen !! 
I was fine on a Thurs. then Sat. morning I was fighting for my life !!


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 19, 2013)

Had to change my plans for the Yellowstone trip already ! Wife got called back to work ! LOL Plus my body won't be ready in time for a fall trip. Don't think I want to make a winter trip out there ! Too much snow for me ! LOL
Maybe next year ? LOL


----------



## Cbird14 (Sep 19, 2013)

Glad to hear ur gonna make a full recovery!!! Haven't been on I a while but that was a damn good sight to see your name makin a post. The good Lord definitally was lookin over u!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 19, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Had to change my plans for the Yellowstone trip already ! Wife got called back to work ! LOL Plus my body won't be ready in time for a fall trip. Don't think I want to make a winter trip out there ! Too much snow for me ! LOL
> Maybe next year ? LOL



That`s too bad John, maybe you do need to get a little stronger before attempting a trip of that magnitude. Maybe I can make another trip out to Cali and meet up with you there.


----------



## leeha (Sep 19, 2013)

Glad your back on track John, You might be a slow moving train
right now but your alive and who cares what it cost. 
Stay safe and do what the Doc says.






Lee


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 20, 2013)

Had a bit of a set back. The doc took blood out of me and found my BNP is super high. Think he said it should be around 9000 , but its 300,900 . So it seems the crap got into my heart too. Now I have to see a cardiologist soon ? Just waiting to hear back when the appt. is and where ? 
Not home free yet,not sure where this will go ? Or what they will do to fix it ? Said if I get to feeling funny in any way,get to the ER. Just hope I don't get stuck with a bad heart now ? I have no idea till I talk to the doc ?


----------



## Red Amor (Sep 20, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Had a bit of a set back. The doc took blood out of me and found my BNP is super high. Think he said it should be around 9000 , but its 300,900 . So it seems the crap got into my heart too. Now I have to see a cardiologist soon ? Just waiting to hear back when the appt. is and where ?
> Not home free yet,not sure where this will go ? Or what they will do to fix it ? Said if I get to feeling funny in any way,get to the ER. Just hope I don't get stuck with a bad heart now ? I have no idea till I talk to the doc ?



No you don't want that olmate 
but you being a good boy n stopped your smoking n all along with how clever there gitting with med and machinical there keeping silly buggers like me goin a bit longer 
I wondered on you age Tman 
I hope your ticker check comes up trumps mate yeah


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 20, 2013)

Red Amor said:


> No you don't want that olmate
> but you being a good boy n stopped your smoking n all along with how clever there gitting with med and machinical there keeping silly buggers like me goin a bit longer
> I wondered on you age Tman
> I hope your ticker check comes up trumps mate yeah





Just turned 54 last month.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 20, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Just turned 54 last month.



Why you just a young feller, wait til you get my age and still do 12 hr days on construction sites...LOL


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 20, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Why you just a young feller, wait til you get my age and still do 12 hr days on construction sites...LOL



Crazy as it may sound , I wish I could stihl do that !


----------



## Red Amor (Sep 21, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Crazy as it may sound , I wish I could stihl do that !



Yeah I didn't mind doing long days either TMan as long as I enjoyed the type of work n the people I was working with


One of the sad things we start doing at our age is going to funerals and the older we get the more we have to attend 
not keen on that either 

Carpe Diem
is my basic rule o thumb in my daily way of life
Im not really one for planning , I don't have a check book and I don't have plastic
I see it want it or need it I pay cash 
If I don't got the cash I jerry rig things until I do 
Don't like borrowing and not to keen on lending either 
but I will come help you do the job or do it for you 
been this way all my life , gone with out a lot of the things that Id really like to have or do but that's how it is Im not winging now and haven't much in the past n hope I don't start to in the future 
Only a couple things a bit selfish of me but Id sure like another 69 Triumph bonneville motorcycle and there is a lovely lill motor sailer down the way with my name on it get both of em for around 40 gees , SO,K some day be nice that 
Um happy to see mine and their needs attended to , I get a huge lift outta that yeah 
I don't complain about my health either , its my fault Im the way I am n if I park it up a bit earlier than average as long as I haven't been a burdon on those I love well that's fair enough
Ive had a lotta fun and given and received a lot of pleasure in life 
there should only be a hand full of folks glad to see me go and that's ok to 
they only asreholes pitty I couldn't do the world a favour n take a few of em with me when I go ha ha bloke ortta look inta that, they narsty bastards 
Um real glad for you n yours that your on the mend 
If you into GOD looks like hes returning the favour 
Good O t that mate yeah 
mind how ya go mate yeah 
cheeres


----------



## Arrowhead (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;vsQzw_Ax8Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQzw_Ax8Cw&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## towingace (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey TBONE, I started to type up a "WELCOME BACK" post a few days ago. I had trouble getting the site to work, and when I finally got back on, the post was gone. Afterwards, I read about the "hacking" of the site, that explained my trouble :msp_mad:. Anyway, here's my belated "WELCOME BACK"! That was some scary sounding stuff. It sounds like you still have some issues so we're wishing you the best of luck and a complete recovery.

I'm not a youngster either (got a few years on you) and I'm definitely going to heed your advice on getting those shots.


Once again, BEST OF LUCK AND TAKE CARE, MY MAN  .


----------



## greg storms (Sep 23, 2013)

*blood infection*



tbone75 said:


> Had a bit of a set back. The doc took blood out of me and found my BNP is super high. Think he said it should be around 9000 , but its 300,900 . So it seems the crap got into my heart too. Now I have to see a cardiologist soon ? Just waiting to hear back when the appt. is and where ?
> Not home free yet,not sure where this will go ? Or what they will do to fix it ? Said if I get to feeling funny in any way,get to the ER. Just hope I don't get stuck with a bad heart now ? I have no idea till I talk to the doc ?



when I had my blood infection in 1-2013, my heart was also poisoned. The heART DOCS will do imaging to see if your arteries around heart are restricted. The poison/infection is somewhat like plaque. I was sent home from hospital with a pic line from arm to near the heart & had to flush for 44 days after coming home from hospital with an antibiotic IV. The gremlins in the blood are hard to kill & the right antibiotics must be used. I am still seeing a blood dr to monitor the antibiotics i'm on for 1 year before they can operate again. TAKE IT SLOW & keep away from further infection. As they told me, the body's immune system has been compromised! I'm 56....
Be safe enjoy each day! Don't worry!!


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 23, 2013)

greg storms said:


> when I had my blood infection in 1-2013, my heart was also poisoned. The heART DOCS will do imaging to see if your arteries around heart are restricted. The poison/infection is somewhat like plaque. I was sent home from hospital with a pic line from arm to near the heart & had to flush for 44 days after coming home from hospital with an antibiotic IV. The gremlins in the blood are hard to kill & the right antibiotics must be used. I am still seeing a blood dr to monitor the antibiotics i'm on for 1 year before they can operate again. TAKE IT SLOW & keep away from further infection. As they told me, the body's immune system has been compromised! I'm 56....
> Be safe enjoy each day! Don't worry!!



Thanks !

I could be looking at the same thing ? Hope not , but kinda sounds like it ?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 23, 2013)

hey ron, email sent. no pp just $$


----------



## cheeves (Sep 23, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I could be looking at the same thing ? Hope not , but kinda sounds like it ?



T, I had to share this....
You know I've been into Bio-Oxidative Medicine for over twenty years. Got symptom free of cytomegalovirus in'94 drinking flavored 35% H202. It would do the same for your situation, heal it, if you were so inclined. 
The herbals for the blood, and there are some good ones are garlic, Paud'Arco, oil of Oregano, actually about all of them. But if I were you I would do the Peroxide SLOWLY, and call Swanson.com and get some Medicinal Mushrooms. There is nothing better for your immune system. I could feel them immediately! Lonewolf is right on about these believe me! 
Chin up my friend.... And listen to "Dr. Bob!"


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey John, how ya feelin'? Doc got any good news for you yet? Hang in there and beat this thing already!


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 23, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Hey John, how ya feelin'? Doc got any good news for you yet? Hang in there and beat this thing already!



Waiting on the cardiologist appt. Not sure when they will call ?


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 24, 2013)

Go see the cardio doc Oct. 8th. Hope for some good news ?


----------



## greg storms (Sep 25, 2013)

*"hereafter"*



tbone75 said:


> My whole family was there all the time watching me. Brother said I liked to killed him,wife said she lost 10 yrs off here life. ! LOL Mom and Sister just shake there heads at me. LOL My 2 Daughters never said a word. Couple Nephews wouldn't even come in and look at me,couldn't do it.
> 
> I just say I am not done here yet !!



Hey, we all need to sharpen up on our communication skills. "Hereafter" is a movie directed by Clint Eastwood. It's all about communication n 'the other side'. However, in stead of big six shooters, we'll have a pair of hi-RPM saws....
Realistically, if they really believed your ticker was damaged, or in danger, they certainly wouldn't make you wait 2 weeks for a cardiologist. Lay back, relax n catch up!:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 27, 2013)

Therapy turned me loose today , 2 weeks early ! I am doing very good !

Long as the heart doc says the same thing ? LOL


----------



## zogger (Sep 27, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Therapy turned me loose today , 2 weeks early ! I am doing very good !
> 
> Long as the heart doc says the same thing ? LOL



Good for you!

do you remember anything from when you were completely out of it?


----------



## Red Amor (Sep 27, 2013)

You,ll be right T MAN the doc,s will have you fartin like a brumby in no time 
be well n happy olson


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 27, 2013)

zogger said:


> Good for you!
> 
> do you remember anything from when you were completely out of it?



Nothing much at all ! 3 weeks I lost ! Really feels strange too !


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 27, 2013)

:msp_tongue:


tbone75 said:


> Nothing much at all ! 3 weeks I lost ! Really feels strange too !



So nothing different than any other 3 weeks in your life eh?

You just did it so you could have a thread where you can post a lot..........

Wait.......!!!!!!!

Do I need to start a fight!!??? !!!

Hey Ol Buddy!!!!!!

So dam good to have your worthless but back posting......


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 27, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> :msp_tongue:
> 
> So nothing different than any other 3 weeks in your life eh?
> 
> ...



Rotten Ol Phart ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 27, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Rotten Ol Phart ! :msp_w00t:



Learned that from a Yahoo Slug in the fight thread. )


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 27, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Learned that from a Yahoo Slug in the fight thread. )



Possible . :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 27, 2013)

T, 
I just realised your very close, I'm in newcomerstown. If you are needing anything I'd be happy to to help out. 

Andrew


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 27, 2013)

fastLeo151 said:


> T,
> I just realised your very close, I'm in newcomerstown. If you are needing anything I'd be happy to to help out.
> 
> Andrew



Thanks!! 
Bout 45 mins I think? Been over there many times to that big junk yard,Everhearts I think it is ?


----------



## wkeev (Sep 30, 2013)

Glad to see your doing better John .


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 30, 2013)

wkeev said:


> Glad to see your doing better John .



Doing real good !
Almost back to normal !
Stihl got to see the heat doc the 8th. ?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 30, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Doing real good !
> Almost back to normal !
> Stihl got to see the heat doc the 8th. ?



Doing good is believable......but normal......not so much


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 30, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Doing real good !
> Almost back to normal !
> Stihl got to see the heat doc the 8th. ?



Little at a time it takes a good while to get to where you were.


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 30, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Doing good is believable......but normal......not so much
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb



Guess I should say normal as I get !


----------



## cheeves (Sep 30, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Doing real good !
> Almost back to normal !
> Stihl got to see the heat doc the 8th. ?


Glad to hear my friend!! Now get some of those Medicinal Mushrooms from Swanson.com. Very cheap prices. Miatake is loaded with Beta Glucan, super immune booster. Lone Wolf just sent me a PM on them!! They will pump you up in no time!!


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 30, 2013)

cheeves said:


> Glad to hear my friend!! Now get some of those Medicinal Mushrooms from Swanson.com. Very cheap prices. Miatake is loaded with Beta Glucan, super immune booster. Lone Wolf just sent me a PM on them!! They will pump you up in no time!!



True story friend.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 30, 2013)

There is almost no end of what can be done herb-ally to boost ones health, I have been a follower for life.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 30, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is almost no end of what can be done herb-ally to boost ones health, I have been a follower for life.



Great anything in particular you favor?


----------



## tbone75 (Sep 30, 2013)

cheeves said:


> Glad to hear my friend!! Now get some of those Medicinal Mushrooms from Swanson.com. Very cheap prices. Miatake is loaded with Beta Glucan, super immune booster. Lone Wolf just sent me a PM on them!! They will pump you up in no time!!



I will look into them very soon !
Thanks Bobby ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## kz1000 (Sep 30, 2013)

Are hops an herb, if so I know why I never get sick.:msp_smile:


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 30, 2013)

Good to hear you're better!!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Elf Magic


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 30, 2013)

kz1000 said:


> Are hops an herb, if so I know why I never get sick.:msp_smile:



Hops Herb

Hops are usually associated with beer as it is used as a flavoring and stabilizing agent in beer and has been since around the 11th century. Hops are the female flowers of the plant that is part of the climbing perennial plant that is generally farmed in Hop yards or Hop gardens. Growing Hops can also be done in the home vegetable garden. There are different types of Hops vines and they are cultivated for different kinds of beer. Hops have a citrus and sweet flavor that blends well in the beer and the antibiotic properties make it stabilize the brewers yeast better than other microorganisms.

Though most often used in beer Hops has other herbal uses such as hops tea and is used as a method for building breast milk supply in nursing women; hops tea is suggested to be drunk with night time feedings to aid in sleep. Hops tea has become popular in other herbal remedies although the tea is said to be less flavorful than drinking a beer.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 30, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Great anything in particular you favor?



Man could I load this site with that kind of info. For the heart and circulation, Hawthorne berries and flowers, even the leaves steeped as a tea, 2 to 3 cups a day. Ginko Balboa very good also. Ginseng is also great for anti aging, heart health and revitalization. My Sensei was my Grandmother, grew up under her wing. My latest Sensi is now living in California but my wife is darn near as good at it. Each night now we steep a couple cups of Withania to go along with our other favorites. I never get sick.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 30, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Man could I load this site with that kind of info. For the heart and circulation, Hawthorne berries and flowers, even the leaves steeped as a tea, 2 to 3 cups a day. Ginko Balboa very good also. Ginseng is also great for anti aging, heart health and revitalization. My Sensei was my Grandmother, grew up under her wing. My latest Sensi is now living in California but my wife is darn near as good at it. Each night now we steep a couple cups of Withania to go along with our other favorites. I never get sick.



Red Ginseng?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 30, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Red Ginseng?



Mostly Canadian or American. Have tried Korean Red a few times, any or all of it will be very good for circulation. My cholesterol hardly registers in any blood tests I have done


----------



## JanThorCro (Sep 30, 2013)

Glad your still with us TBone.

If your interested in maintaining or rebuilding your immune system a lady named Dr. Natasha Campbell-McBride wrote "Gut and Psychology Syndrome. Best thing I have read on rebuilding the immune system.

God bless you with the courage to keep creating your wonderful health. The answers are out there.


----------



## Red Amor (Oct 3, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Man could I load this site with that kind of info. For the heart and circulation, Hawthorne berries and flowers, even the leaves steeped as a tea, 2 to 3 cups a day. Ginko Balboa very good also. Ginseng is also great for anti aging, heart health and revitalization. My Sensei was my Grandmother, grew up under her wing. My latest Sensi is now living in California but my wife is darn near as good at it. Each night now we steep a couple cups of Withania to go along with our other favorites. I never get sick.



Mate that's great t hear yeah 
Be just your luck some dopey bastard drop a big tree on ya


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 3, 2013)

Tbone

Sorry for posting this late in the game. Sounds like you have had one hell of a ride. I am glad you are feeling better and hope all goes well with the heart doc. Just take it a day at a time. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 3, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Tbone
> 
> Sorry for posting this late in the game. Sounds like you have had one hell of a ride. I am glad you are feeling better and hope all goes well with the heart doc. Just take it a day at a time. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.



It was a very close call. Sure changed the way I look at life ! LOL


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey t,
I was in your neck of the woods the other day, dropped a doe off at old village meats. I should have looked you up..


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 6, 2013)

fastLeo151 said:


> Hey t,
> I was in your neck of the woods the other day, dropped a doe off at old village meats. I should have looked you up..



You were bout 5 miles from me. LOL Straight back through town,through the only traffic light. LOL 4 miles from there straight out of town.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 6, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> You were bout 5 miles from me. LOL Straight back through town,through the only traffic light. LOL 4 miles from there straight out of town.



woooooooooohoooooooooooooooo,,, now we all know which house to TP this halloween


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 6, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> woooooooooohoooooooooooooooo,,, now we all know which house to TP this halloween



Not worried about you finding it ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## dboyd351 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey John,
Glad to see you back in the saddle again!
David


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 6, 2013)

dboyd351 said:


> Hey John,
> Glad to see you back in the saddle again!
> David



Thanks !
Be back to my old self very soon ! Getting close !


----------



## Red Amor (Oct 7, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Thanks !
> Be back to my old self very soon ! Getting close !


Gday T MAN nice to see ya well n good o yeah


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 9, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Thanks !
> Be back to my old self very soon ! Getting close !



Glad to hear it, my friend!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 9, 2013)

I feel as good as I did before all this crap ! But after the heart doc visit yesterday , I have to get more test done on my heart. That crap I had was hard on it plus it wasn't the best before that I guess ? Don't understand that cause I never felt bad before or now ? 
I will go along with what ever they want to see if anythings wrong. Can't hurt me ! LOL


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope you get well soon. I haven't been able to post here until today but I missed hearing from you on AS.


----------



## atlarge54 (Oct 10, 2013)

Tbone, glad the recovery is going well. A little warning about what I refer to as the "medical whirlpool" once you get sucked in you never escape. I know several people who got teased into a "economical" heart test and find the need to be medicated for cholesterol which in turn leads to aches and pains that didn't previously exist. It wasn't long before the $50 checkup was several thousand. I'm not saying ignore the heart doctor, but listen closely ask tough questions and work as a team. Remember when eggs were dangerous? Bacon, butter, lard they will kill you!!!!!! When you see an obituary and the person was 95 years old just what kind of food do you think they ate growing up?


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 10, 2013)

atlarge54 said:


> Tbone, glad the recovery is going well. A little warning about what I refer to as the "medical whirlpool" once you get sucked in you never escape. I know several people who got teased into a "economical" heart test and find the need to be medicated for cholesterol which in turn leads to aches and pains that didn't previously exist. It wasn't long before the $50 checkup was several thousand. I'm not saying ignore the heart doctor, but listen closely ask tough questions and work as a team. Remember when eggs were dangerous? Bacon, butter, lard they will kill you!!!!!! When you see an obituary and the person was 95 years old just what kind of food do you think they ate growing up?



Just got home from that heart cath. Everything is OK ! 
Been on meds for a couple yrs. now for cholesterol , I do have 30% blockage . But they say meds wiil take care of that. Didn't add any new ones !
I am feeling good , almost back to my normal ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Real1shepherd (Oct 12, 2013)

Tbone...I don't know you very well, but you provided me with some rivets for an old Oregon bar for free. From what I gather from others, you are one stellar dude.:msp_wink: Judging from your following here, glad you came back! I'm late in this because somehow, some miscreant hacked into link bucks and attached it to this site on my end. I guess they were phishing for personal info. Every time I tired to get on this site, the hacked link buck ad would come up. This went on for almost three weeks. I contacted the _real_ link bucks several times and told them what was going on. Their only interest was that somebody else was gaining info they normally would.:tongue2: What a friggin' nightmare....this is the first time I've been able to access this site.

Anyway, glad to have you back and my offer still stands; if you ever get to your Jonny 80, I have lots of spare parts.:msp_wink:

Kevin


----------



## Red Amor (Oct 13, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Just got home from that heart cath. Everything is OK !
> Been on meds for a couple yrs. now for cholesterol , I do have 30% blockage . But they say meds wiil take care of that. Didn't add any new ones !
> I am feeling good , almost back to my normal ! :msp_rolleyes:



EXXXXXXXXCELENT!!!!


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 13, 2013)

Real1shepherd said:


> Tbone...I don't know you very well, but you provided me with some rivets for an old Oregon bar for free. From what I gather from others, you are one stellar dude.:msp_wink: Judging from your following here, glad you came back! I'm late in this because somehow, some miscreant hacked into link bucks and attached it to this site on my end. I guess they were phishing for personal info. Every time I tired to get on this site, the hacked link buck ad would come up. This went on for almost three weeks. I contacted the _real_ link bucks several times and told them what was going on. Their only interest was that somebody else was gaining info they normally would.:tongue2: What a friggin' nightmare....this is the first time I've been able to access this site.
> 
> Anyway, glad to have you back and my offer still stands; if you ever get to your Jonny 80, I have lots of spare parts.:msp_wink:
> 
> Kevin



LIKED & rep sent...


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 13, 2013)

Real1shepherd said:


> Tbone...I don't know you very well, but you provided me with some rivets for an old Oregon bar for free. From what I gather from others, you are one stellar dude.:msp_wink: Judging from your following here, glad you came back! I'm late in this because somehow, some miscreant hacked into link bucks and attached it to this site on my end. I guess they were phishing for personal info. Every time I tired to get on this site, the hacked link buck ad would come up. This went on for almost three weeks. I contacted the _real_ link bucks several times and told them what was going on. Their only interest was that somebody else was gaining info they normally would.:tongue2: What a friggin' nightmare....this is the first time I've been able to access this site.
> 
> Anyway, glad to have you back and my offer still stands; if you ever get to your Jonny 80, I have lots of spare parts.:msp_wink:
> 
> Kevin



liked & rep sent...


----------



## smilin possum (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey TBONE glad to hear that you are doing better!! I also hope a speedy recovery to you. Hang in there and hollar if you need anything!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 13, 2013)

smilin possum said:


> Hey TBONE glad to hear that you are doing better!! I also hope a speedy recovery to you. Hang in there and hollar if you need anything!



Doing good !

Thanks SP !!


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 8, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Doing good !
> 
> Thanks SP !!




Hey John,

glad to hear you are doing as well as you can.

I know I've been rough on ya, but if I didn't Love you ?

Well we do put the "fun" in disfunctional eh?


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 8, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Hey John,
> 
> glad to hear you are doing as well as you can.
> 
> ...



I only pick on people I like ! LOL


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 8, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 8, 2013)

How the crap do I get rid of my sig line?????????????????????????


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 8, 2013)

No idea ?


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 8, 2013)

Top rt of this page click on your handle then click on signature ad take it from there.


----------



## stubnail67 (Nov 8, 2013)

Get well Soon Tbone....


----------



## greg storms (Nov 11, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> I feel as good as I did before all this crap ! But after the heart doc visit yesterday , I have to get more test done on my heart. That crap I had was hard on it plus it wasn't the best before that I guess ? Don't understand that cause I never felt bad before or now ?
> I will go along with what ever they want to see if anythings wrong. Can't hurt me ! LOL


T, if the drs put you on a 'statin' drug to cut the chlosterol down, it'll negate the affects of any antibiotic you're on. Have a good pharmacist check that they don't interact (if you're still on antibiotics).
Hang in there!


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 11, 2013)

greg storms said:


> T, if the drs put you on a 'statin' drug to cut the chlosterol down, it'll negate the affects of any antibiotic you're on. Have a good pharmacist check that they don't interact (if you're still on antibiotics).
> Hang in there!



Thanks for the tip ! 
I am off most all the drugs now ! Doing fine !


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 13, 2013)

Trying to get a URL to this thread that works.....


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 16, 2013)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/member-tbone-hospital-critical.243456/


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 16, 2013)

Masterblaster hooked me up on that already, but I appreciate it.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Nov 25, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> In case you were wondering where Tbone,,John went..
> 
> Early morning on the 24th Johns wife brought him to the emergency room at the hospital.
> 
> ...


Speedy recovery from your friends in Australia hope you are well soon missing your posts


----------



## hunter72 (Dec 3, 2013)

My Thoughts and Prayers go up for Tbone and Family. God Bless

John


----------

